# 3-d Shoot And Bbq?



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

Was thinking of having a 3d shoot and bbq at my house in howell maybe toward the end of june i have up to 70yds and a few 3d targets and a tree stand or two up in the yard, what do yah all think?


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

I haven't shot my bow in a while now, but I used to be decent. But I have been known to frequent the barbeque circuit, LOL. Being in howell you are right near a lot of members also, so if this ball gets rollin, I'll be there. Maybe make it a pot luck type idea?

steve


----------

